# Sideways GFCI's



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

I was wondering if these are still available, or if there is a reason they are not used...it was hard to even find a picture of one...

I have had several requests for these, for use in bathrooms, with hairdryers, etc, with the little transformer on the plug....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I wanna say they are the old Leviton or Eagle brand GFCI. I doubt they are made that way anymore but i am not sure


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've only seen these in existing installations. Never new out of the box. I can see where they would be nice if someone has a wall wart.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Marshall175 said:


> I was wondering if these are still available, or if there is a reason they are not used...it was hard to even find a picture of one...
> 
> I have had several requests for these, for use in bathrooms, with hairdryers, etc, with the little transformer on the plug....


I thought about at one point to about it, but couldent find anything.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

They are pretty rare but I found one in my cousin's townhome, which was built about 5-6 years ago, which suggests they are still out there. No clue as to the manufacturer though.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Vimar makes a plug you can put in this way, but you would have to install a GFI under the counter and protect them downstream. They are designed for the yacht market, but I can't see why they couldn't be used in a residence.......but this would have to be looked into, as I don't know the rules in your area........

http://www.drsa.com/vimar.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mystery solved.

I did a kitchen remodel to day, and pulled one out....... first, because it was cracked, second, because it's old technology and third, so I could post pix of it on ElectricianTalk. :laughing:











It's an *Eagle*:








​


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

:sleep1:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea I recognized the square reset buttons as an eagle. Mystery solved.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I recognized the square reset buttons as an eagle. Mystery solved.



Sure......... you say that NOW. :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Those gfis pretty common and I see them installed vertically most of the time... which kinda defeats the original purpose.


I like these triplexes from leviton.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sure......... you say that NOW. :whistling2:


 
Actually when I read Dennis's post about eagle it clicked in my mind that it was. By the way did you remember this thread and knew when you saw them gfi's thought "now I can post them in that old thread from 2009?":laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> .......By the way did you remember this thread and knew when you saw them gfi's thought "now I can post them in that old thread from 2009?":laughing:



Absotively posilutely!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is Eagle even available anymore? Not that I ever liked that stuff anyway. I don't see it in hardware stores anymore.

Ok, I do. They are Cooper now, or thats what shows up with a google search.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have on in my own master bath. I put it there in 1993.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Marshall175 said:


> remember, grounds up :whistling2:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Those gfis pretty common and I see them installed vertically most of the time... which kinda defeats the original purpose.
> 
> 
> I like these triplexes from leviton.



Our guys could still figure out how to hang that thing upside down...


----------

